# Contest: Predict the Clippers December Record and Win



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Time for a nice friendly contest.

*Rules*:
Predict whether the Clippers will either win or loss each in the month. 
Please make sure to either say win or loss for each game in the month. The deadline to enter is before the first game in the month. At the end of the month a winner will be chosen and a new contest for the next month will start.

*Prizes*:
The person who gets the most right wins 5,000 ucash points. If there is a tie the prize will be split. 
*
Schedule*:
Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm 
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm 
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm 
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm 
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm 
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm 
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm 
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm 
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm 
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm 
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm 


Example of how you should play:


> Wed 2 Atlanta 7:30pm -WIN
> Fri 4 Utah 7:30pm -Loss
> Sun 6 @ New York 10:00am- WIN
> Tue 8 @ Milwaukee 5:00pm -Win
> ...


Have fun and good luck


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

```
Sat 3 	Cleveland    	 7:30pm - Win 104-97
  Mon 5 	Miami 	          7:30pm  - Win 102-85
  Wed 7 	New York 	7:30pm 	- Loss 95-89
  Sat 10 	Phoenix 	7:30pm   - Win 96-89
  Sun 11 	Detroit 	6:00pm 	- Loss 119-114 (Double OT)
  Tue 13 	@  San Antonio 	5:30pm 	- Loss 87-71
  Wed 14 	@  NO/Okla. City 	5:00pm 	- Win 106-81
  Sat 17 	Houston 	12:30pm  Win - 89-79
  Tue 20 	@  New Jersey 	4:30pm 	- Win 101-99
  Wed 21 	@  Indiana 	4:00pm 	- Loss 104-87
  Fri 23 	@  Charlotte 	4:30pm 	- Win 91-85
  Tue 27 	Sacramento 	7:30pm 	- Win 105-98
  Sat 31 	Boston 	6:30pm 	- Loss 104-87
```
9-4 . . to go up to a 19-9 record


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm Loss
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm Loss 
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm Win	
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm Win
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm Loss
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm Loss
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm Win 
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm Win
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm Win
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm Loss
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm Win
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm Win
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm Win

8-5


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

*
Schedule*:
Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm *Win*
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm *Win*
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm *Win*
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm *Win*
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm *Loss*
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm *Loss*
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm *Win*
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm *Win*
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm *Win* 
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm *Loss* 
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm *Win* 
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm *Loss* 
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm *Win* 


9-4 :woot:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm Loss
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm Loss
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm Win
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm Win
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm Loss
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm Loss
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm Win
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm Win
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm Win
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm Loss
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm Win
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm Win
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm Win

8-5, still decent enough to be a top team in the western conf.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm- WIN
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm- LOSS 
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm- WIN 
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm- WIN
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm- LOSS 
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm- LOSS
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm- WIN
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm- WIN
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm- WIN
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm- WIN
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm- WIN
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm- WIN
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm- WIN


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm- Loss
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm- Loss
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm- Win
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm- Win
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm- Loss
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm- Loss 
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm- Win
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm- Win
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm- Win
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm- Loss
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm- Win
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm- Win 
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm- Win


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm Win
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm Win
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm Win
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm Win
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm Loss
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm Loss
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm Win
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm Win
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm Win 
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm Loss 
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm Win 
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm WIN
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm Win 


10-3 i have alot of faith on the clips :mob:


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm.... Loss
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm... Win
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm... Win
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm... Loss
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm... Loss
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm... Loss
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm... Win
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm... Win
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm... Loss
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm... Loss
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm... Win
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm... Win
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm... Win

7-6


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm Win
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm Win
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm Win
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm Win
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm Win
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm Win
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm Win
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm Win
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm Win
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm Win
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm Win
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm Win
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm Win

I hope I'm not dissappointed. :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm Loss (revenge for us beating them at home)
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm Win
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm Win
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm Win
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm Loss
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm Win
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm Win
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm Win
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm Win
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm Win
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm Win
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm Win
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm Win

11-2


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm *WIN*
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm *LOSS*
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm *WIN*
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm *LOSS*
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm *LOSS*
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm *LOSS*
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm *LOSS*
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm *WIN*
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm *WIN*
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm *LOSS*
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm *WIN*
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm* WIN*
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm *WIN*

*7 - 6* :whoknows:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm Loss
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm Win
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm Win
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm Win
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm Loss
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm Loss
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm Win
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm Win
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm Loss
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm Loss
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm Win
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm Win
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm Win

8-5... i hope i'm right.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Always be most optimistic.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm WIN
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm WIN
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm WIN
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm LOSS
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm LOSS
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm WIN
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm WIN
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm Win
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm Win
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm LOSS
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm Win
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm Win
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm Win

10-3


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm W
Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm W
Wed 7 New York 7:30pm W
Sat 10 Phoenix 7:30pm W 
Sun 11 Detroit 6:00pm L
Tue 13 @ San Antonio 5:30pm L
Wed 14 @ NO/Okla. City 5:00pm W
Sat 17 Houston 12:30pm W
Tue 20 @ New Jersey 4:30pm W 
Wed 21 @ Indiana 4:00pm L
Fri 23 @ Charlotte 4:30pm W
Tue 27 Sacramento 7:30pm W
Sat 31 Boston 6:30pm W


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm still 4-0 in my prediction. :banana:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Made my first incorrect prediction of the season, (21-1) in a game that Clips should have won.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Weasal, who's ahead in the December Record Prediction?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Weasal, who's ahead in the December Record Prediction?



Don't know, I haven't looked at it yet or calculated any of the numbers. I will do so when all the games are done but right now I don't have the numbers for you, sorry.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

RhettO said:


> *
> Schedule*:
> Sat 3 Cleveland 7:30pm *Win*
> Mon 5 Miami 7:30pm *Win*
> ...



Rhetto wins with 10 right picks.


----------

